# Sell copper call option, strike $8200, June 07



## BREND (22 May 2007)

June option expiration date is on 6 June 07, which is less than 2.5 weeks away.

Maintain my bearish view on copper, but do not want to short at current level of $7493.

So advise my clients to sell copper call option, strike $8200, Jun07 at premium USD625.

http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/2007/05/sell-copper-call-options.html


----------



## BREND (23 May 2007)

BREND said:


> June option expiration date is on 6 June 07, which is less than 2.5 weeks away.
> 
> Maintain my bearish view on copper, but do not want to short at current level of $7493.
> 
> ...




Copper price comes down again, price is now $7142, the sold options look very safe.


----------



## BREND (7 June 2007)

Yesterday is option expiration date, copper is trading at $7500 yesterday, so the option expires worthless, and premium is kept.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (7 June 2007)

BREND said:


> Yesterday is option expiration date, copper is trading at $7500 yesterday, so the option expires worthless, and premium is kept.




Brend,

Do you make all your trading decisions from that blog?


----------

